# Descaler for full strip down and then maintenance



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, first proper question bit of a noob. I have just bought a used Gaggia classic. If Im going to strip it right down and clean are any descalers better than others. I see citric acid and puly cleaner mentioned. Is one better than the other or a combination of both (strip down clean and then maintenance).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tartric acid is kinder on the seals or use citric acid

Puly is fine you need both the Puly and an acid descale to strip down and clean a classic - one cleans the other removes limescale

lots of guides on here - take photos as you go and in particular number the wires and take pictures

you might want to upgrade the steam arm and put in a brass dispersion plate as well

cheers Jim


----------

